# Where do you buy your pens?



## badgerred (Feb 13, 2006)

Since there aren't any real pen stores here in Madsion, WI, I purchase most of my pens over the 'Net. I have purchased quite a few from Levenger, but they seem to have discontinued all pens except their Levenger brand (which are good pens). I have also purchased a number from Fountain Pen Hospital with good results.

So, what are your picks and pans for pen sellers? 

I am assuming that since we don't have any pen sponsors, this question doesn't violate forum policy. However, if it does, feel free to delete it. 

Thank you.


----------



## KRW (Feb 21, 2006)

Here:http://www.fahrneyspens.com/index.aspx

KRW


----------



## orahu (Jan 7, 2007)

Most often:

New -- Swisher Pens -- www.swisherpens.com

New/Used: www.pentrace.net (Green Board)

EBay -- but rarely


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

No worries about the sponsors, but there are in fact two small banners on top of this forum (http://www.worldlux.com and http://www.xezo.com). Both are highly recommended! And there is also our member "pipes". Just check his posts in this forum and be amazed.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I can recommend Pipes Pen Stop. I have bought a custom made pen from him in blood wood :-!

http://www.thepenstop.com/

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I have bought numerous pens form this outstanding gentleman Barry whose prices are very competitive!

http://www.writetime.co.uk/

s


----------



## lockwood1 (Feb 11, 2006)

www.swisherpens.com
 and www.joon.com
:-!


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

KRW said:


> Here:http://www.fahrneyspens.com/index.aspx
> 
> KRW


I only recently started to appreciate fine pens, and am lucky enough to currnently live in Washington DC...Fahrney's was the first pen store I made a point to visit. If anyone ever gets the opportunity I highly recommend a visit. The staff was very helpful and understanding of my beginner status and spent quite a bit of time with me discussing pens & watches.

Great place!


----------



## bestak (Feb 11, 2006)

Depending of the occasion
ebay, Skripta (http://www.skripta-paris.com/us/index.html) and so on


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Swisher Pens or Oscar Braun Pens.


----------



## meatyard (Mar 10, 2006)

Take a look at Airline International:
http://www.airlineintl.com/
I've made a couple of purchases from this place and find their prices and selection good.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

So far, I've bought all my vintage pens on eBay. Had pretty good luck so far, even got some lots in the beginning where neither I nor the seller had a clue what we were buying/selling. Got some really good deals. That was about two years ago, it's been over a year since I've bought any.... the good deals are probably dried up by now, like with so many other things....


----------



## Kool Cat (Feb 11, 2006)

There is a reputable dealer from Singapore called Aesthetic Bay. I buy from him, Foong Kum.


----------



## BlueSi_425 (Mar 6, 2006)

I get all of my pen's at WorldLux in Seattle, great shop with great people. I have nothing but great thing's to say about them they take care of there people. I recently had a bad experience with a Visconti FP times two, but they helped me out and I walked out the door with a smile on my face and a brand new Pelikan M805 in a shopping bag. :thanks

Cheers.

Brian.


----------



## craigkasmin (Sep 4, 2007)

You can't go wrong the Fountain Pen Hospital. The shop is where I work here in lower Manhattan, New York City, and I've been dealing with them for more than a year. Very knowledgable and patient staff, fair prices, and I've had them restore two vintage pens to perfect working order.


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

I second the fountain pen hospital. I've purchased from them internationally via the internet. No complaints.

I've also purchase via Ebay for some of my pelikan and japanese pens.

I'd love to support the local stores, but they're just too expensive.


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

Ebay sellers with good feedback and are recommended by forum members.

I've had great service from engeika, Japan, two platinums and lewertowski France, two Waterman.

To buy pens in the UK is too expensive (rip off Britain). Its still cheaper to buy from abroad and pay the duty. 

Best regards
Andy


----------



## craigkasmin (Sep 4, 2007)

If anyone in NYC is interested, the Fountain Pen Hospital is having its annual Expo today and tomorrow. In Manhattan at 10 Warren Street, near City Hall. (in case you're wondering, I don't have any financial interest....  )


----------



## akosiba (Jan 3, 2008)

I have personally purchased from all of the following and had no problems:

Pear Tree Pens
World Lux
Pen City
Paradise Pens
Swisher Pens

Also, check out the marketplace at www.thefountainpennetwork.com

I get most of my pens from there, used, private deals.


----------



## fullbreakfast (Jan 7, 2008)

In the UK, I've found The Writing Desk (http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/index.html) excellent for pens, inks and stationery: friendly, professional and helpful.


----------



## masterfan (Mar 7, 2007)

Most of my fountain pens I bought at Akkerman in Den Haag ( Nederland ).

http://www.pw-akkerman.nl/

They have so many brands and very good service. This year I have been married, Akkerman & Mont Blanc made as special pen for me and my wife for our wedding.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Artlite here in Atlanta. 20% off MSRP for all the big name brands I know (got my Lamy 2000 ad Porsche here). Great guys to deal with.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Various places. 

- Ebay. Wide variety, but one needs a keen eye and must ask lots, and specific, questions. 

- Flea-markets. A treasure-trove if you're patient and know EXACTLY what you're looking for and have experience**

- B/M stores. (That's 'Bricks and Mortar'). There's a shop in the next suburb a few blocks from my house. This gigantic antiques center. There's a fellow there who runs the pens section and all his pens are top-quality and fully-restored vintage marvels. 

- Pen shows. Much the same rules apply as with flea-markets. 

**

Flea-markets & pen-shows. 

- I always bring the following when I go to either of these places:

1. Magnifier glass. A DECENT ONE, please. Pens receive decades of rough handling. Checking for cracks, brassing, dings, scratches, dents and missing parts is important. 

2. Ink. One bottle. Small, universal type that won't damage any pens it comes in contact with. 

3. Blotting-paper. This now very archaic accompaniment to writing instruments, once thought lost to history, may be found in monstrous sheets in large art-supply shops. A necessity when dealing with pens with wet nibs. 

4. Notepaper. A standard pad ought to do, for testing purposes. 

5. Tissues or toilet-paper. A handful, or a foot of one or the other, useful for cleaning stuff. 

6. Money. Cash. In small bills (No larger than $20).


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

If you go shopping in France, then Morastylos is a necessary visit. They are in the business since 1930, they are the only shop in Paris who sells overhauled second hand and vintage pens. http://www.morastylos.fr


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Someone stole my Lammy 2000 at a wedding. Is there anyplace anyone knows of off the top of their head that would carry this popular model for more than 20% off? If not, I guess I can just replace it locally.


----------



## cedarman320 (Jul 29, 2007)

Darold said:


> Someone stole my Lammy 2000 at a wedding. Is there anyplace anyone knows of off the top of their head that would carry this popular model for more than 20% off? If not, I guess I can just replace it locally.


More than 20% off of what? List price is $160, but they never go for that, and the usual retail price you see is $128....coincidentally, 20% off of list .

Best new price I've ever seen is Oscar Braun, when they have them on the website. Pam's got one now for $100. Not sure what shipping is, but it was reasonable last time I got a pen, and she is great to work with:
http://www.oscarbraunpens.com/

Rick


----------



## Johnny J (May 6, 2006)

With the recent passing of the owner of the Honolulu Pen Company, I have started buying pens from the Fountain Pen Hospital. I travel to Baltimore every couple of years and never miss a stop at Bertram's. Great people and great selection. If I ever get to New York, actually visiting the Fountain Pen Hospital is high on my list along with BH Photo.


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

I've bought from www.paradisepen.com in the US, and sometimes visit the Pen Shop in the UK when they have good deals on.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

i highly recomm http://www.pengallery.com/


----------



## el3ssar (May 23, 2008)

The writingdesk in the UK is excellent. Melpens.com and pengallery.com offer excellent service, either through their ebay shop or website.

In the US, peartreepens.com, nibs.com, isellpens.com and Oscar Braun are praised by all the pen lovers for their great service and excellent prices.

And don't forget the For Sale forum on fountainpennetwork.com, an excellent place to get nice pen and friendly prices


----------

